# How to test coil...



## Elbow Greese (Feb 22, 2004)

89 Sentra, GA16i motor.
How do I test to make sure the coil is still good?
I know I'm getting gas, and I've just replaced the plugs and wires.
Cap and rotor are new within 6 mo. or so.
Any suggestions?
Thanks!
Todd

Oh ya, my haynes manual is of little help.


----------



## 50dollasentra (Jan 11, 2004)

I took my coil to Auto Zone and they tested it for free. They taught me how to do it but i forgot.


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

First, get yourself a Chilton or Haynes manual on the Sentra; They'll have the resistance data for both the primary and secondary ohmage values.

Second: Get a screwdriver, pop a spark plug wire off and put the screwdriver in the boot, making sure the shaft of the screwdriver is 1/8-1/4 away from a good ground. Have friend crank 'er over. If you got no spark, it's either coil or, more likely, distributor; If you got spark, check the quality. If your spark is white/purple, you're good to go; If it's yellow, coil's goin' bye-bye or the wires are tired. Good luck.


----------



## GetsomeGOJO (Apr 4, 2004)

Perhaps a safer method would be to buy a SPARK TEST DEVICE for probably around two whopping dollars!

In other news, old ignition coils can be used for other, more sinister purposes. The old man tells the story of connecting a tired ignition coil to a nine volt battery. Said device could then be easily attached to a door handle for that special, special person who really deserved a moment of intense pain, combined with a lack of voluntary muscle control.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

NoNissanYet said:


> The old man tells the story of connecting a tired ignition coil to a nine volt battery. Said device could then be easily attached to a door handle for that special, special person who really deserved a moment of intense pain, combined with a lack of voluntary muscle control.


AAh... the good old days. try that now you'll end up in jail.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

NoNissanYet said:


> In other news, old ignition coils can be used for other, more sinister purposes. The old man tells the story of connecting a tired ignition coil to a nine volt battery. Said device could then be easily attached to a door handle for that special, special person who really deserved a moment of intense pain, combined with a lack of voluntary muscle control.


LOL. That reminds me of the story my physics teacher once told me about a student of hers at her old school. Apparently he took a solenoid out of his father's Mercedes and made a linear induction motor out of it. He then proceded to run a magnet through it and put a hole through the ceiling in the lab.


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

B11sleeper said:


> AAh... the good old days. try that now you'll end up in jail.


We did it to an old metal trash can that the dogs kept getting into at night. We fried a cat :dumbass: 
Our phys ed teacher did kinda the same thing to his VW bug because a bunch of us used to pick it up and park it in impossible places.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Popkorn said:


> Our phys ed teacher did kinda the same thing to his VW bug because a bunch of us used to pick it up and park it in impossible places.


been there before too...except with geo metros.


----------



## Elbow Greese (Feb 22, 2004)

Back on subject here,
so I pulled the coil wire from the distributor and set it next to the block.
My wife cranked the motor breifly and I saw a decent spark.
Then I got out my timing light to see if I was getting spark throught the wires.
Come to find out the timing is way off (at least I think it is). I only have a peg to show the relative timing in relation to the mark on the crank pulley, but I'm getting spark when the mark on the crank is to the right of the peg by about 15 deg. or so.
I'm starting to wonder if either the crank gear or the cam gear has lost a tooth or if the chain has skipped a tooth or 2.
Does this sound plausable to any of you?
Thanks for your help!
Todd


----------

